# Surface Rust



## RetroRay (Jun 23, 2018)

Afternoon

After some advice regarding some bodywork and paint. I have done the odd touch up but nothing like this before.

I need to sort the roof out on my beetle as there's some surface rust. I planned on using a flap wheel to get rid of the worst then use a rust converter/remover and prime it with epoxy primer after.

I have done some research and have come across a lot of mixed reviews on converters and removers e.g FE-123, Vactan, Hydrate 80.

I am also going to have to roller on the epoxy primer as i dont have access to spray it on. Regarding the epoxy primer can this go on to painted surface after it has been prepared or does it go better on clean steel?

Has anyone got any recommendations/experience?

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would give Bilt Hamber a call, they are very helpful people. They also reduced my shopping list of their products saying I did not need some of the products - not many firms would do that


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes give Bilt Hamber a call.

If you remove the surface rust to bare metal I think you will be able to go straight to Bilt Hamber Electrox, which comes in a spray can, then BH Highbild primer afterwards.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used quite a few BH products and really rate them.

IMO you don't need the epoxy if you remove all the surface rust then as James said electrox primer would be better. You could then use a high build primer then top coat and that should see you good.

If you can't get all the rust off with your flap disc I'd try Deox gel to remove it before any paint as above.

Only my opinion mind and as others have said give them a call they'll advise you accordingly :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

use these over a flap disc ...removes the rust but not the metal

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-4-P...127823&hash=item3631a6950b:g:o1gAAOSwtnBa8Wlk


----------



## RetroRay (Jun 23, 2018)

steveo3002 said:


> use these over a flap disc ...removes the rust but not the metal
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-4-P...127823&hash=item3631a6950b:g:o1gAAOSwtnBa8Wlk


Do these not polish up the steel? or do they create a rough enough finish for the paint to stick to it?

Or would it be worth using a hand held sander to remove the rust and paint?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RetroRay said:


> Do these not polish up the steel? or do they create a rough enough finish for the paint to stick to it?
> 
> Or would it be worth using a hand held sander to remove the rust and paint?


They're designed to remove rust so they'll be good to use. I used a variety of wire brush attachments for the drop, knotted wire cup for the thunder and some flap discs.

It really all depends on how much rust you've got might help with some pics to give an idea.

If it's minor a flap disc will remove the paint and rust if it's more heavy you'll be better with the strip disk or knotted cup (if you search on internet for knotted wire brush you'll see a variety of them).

Again just my opinion from restoring my car happy to be better advised by a professional :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont really polish it ...theyre correct for rust removal

could whizz over the panel with 80 on a da if you want a good key


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Waiting for the post that's says you have to cut the metal out and replace.


----------



## RetroRay (Jun 23, 2018)

streaky said:


> Waiting for the post that's says you have to cut the metal out and replace.


I would love to chop off the roof but I'm in no position to do so at the moment.

IMG_20180629_211824 by G K, on Flickr

IMG_20180629_211903 by G K, on Flickr

IMG_20180629_211854 by G K, on Flickr

IMG_20180629_211915 by G K, on Flickr

Thats the best pictures i can get seems as if someone has attempted the rat look and made a mess of it.

most of it seems to have lacquer on it though.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, that's not a minor job!

Forget a flap disk, it'll take forever, use a proper power sander with aluminium oxide paper to get it back to clean metal then use a rust resistant primer.

On the plus side, unlike most naturally occurring rust which starts as a bubble and has probably pitted into the surface, what you have really does look like actual surface rust.

It was probably lacquered over to try and maintain its rusty state rather than have it rot away completely.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> use these over a flap disc ...removes the rust but not the metal
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-4-P...127823&hash=item3631a6950b:g:o1gAAOSwtnBa8Wlk


That's a Chinese seller though,would prefer buying from Uk,thanks for the tip though,that seems like a good tool to add to the collection.


----------

